# Whizzer project



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 22, 2015)

Found this at my swap meet this weekend. Looks like a factory Whizzer frame.

I don't recognize those mounts on the dropouts. Made for chain adjusters. 

Tyler







































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 22, 2015)

I thought the factory frames were all cantilever style.  I could be way off though.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 22, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> I thought the factory frames were all cantilever style.  I could be way off though.






Did some research. Here's another frame like mine. Same original color...bright red paint on guard and frame. 

From 1947

Same mounts and even those dropout brackets. 

Definitely factory. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Nov 22, 2015)

Looks like a later whizzer special. These were some of the last bikes put out by whizzer in the late 50s.The factory used schwinn customized frames and used either h,j,300, or some 700 model engines as a last resort to get rid of the engine kits. Here are a couple whizzer specials below....






These were made in factory by whizzer too!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Nov 22, 2015)

Some of the specials had the welded on mounts and some didn't the picture you posted looks like an h model whizzer special. The engine is probably a 47 but the bike was probably sold in the late 50s.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 22, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> Some of the specials had the welded on mounts and some didn't the picture you posted looks like an h model whizzer special. The engine is probably a 47 but the bike was probably sold in the late 50s.




Okay cool. I've got a 700 series motor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Nov 22, 2015)

Maybe a winter project!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Nov 22, 2015)

......Or are you selling?


----------



## Whizzerick (Nov 23, 2015)

Very nice find. Whizzer «Special» MB351:





Uses the 5'' rear brake and special adjusters.


----------



## oquinn (Nov 23, 2015)

I want a frame like that.


----------



## Whizzerick (Nov 23, 2015)

Notice it is equipped with the Schwinn «Phantom» saddle:


----------



## Whizzerick (Nov 23, 2015)

These are the adjusters for the rear brake:


----------



## Whizzerick (Nov 23, 2015)

Loaded MB351:

View attachment 252614


----------



## oquinn (Nov 23, 2015)

Thats one bad ass frame man!


----------

